# What revision is my portsnapped ports tree?



## Uniballer (Jan 30, 2015)

How can I find out what SVN revision corresponds to an existing ports tree that I built with portsnap?

I guess another similar question is if I know I am interested in revision 377941 how do I know if my portsnapped ports tree has it?  And/or when it will get it?


----------



## ljboiler (Jan 31, 2015)

I think the best you can get is a timestamp of when the portsnap you have was made.  You would then have to go find out (using, say, the SVN web connection to the ports tree) when revision 377941 was committed, and from that determine whether or not your portsnap might have that revision or not.

As to "when" a revision might get into a portsnap (if it's not already there), I believe the snapshot is updated at least daily, if not more often.


----------



## junovitch@ (Jan 31, 2015)

`date -r `cut -f 2 -d '|' /var/db/portsnap/tag`` will show you when the portsnap was dated.  It's not quite the same but if you really need to see repository wide then svn(1) would be the way to go.  Depending on what you are looking for, you can tell at a glance from the headers in the top of each Makefile.

An example: /usr/ports/Makefile

```
# $FreeBSD: head/Makefile 365265 2014-08-18 04:19:46Z koobs $
```


----------



## Uniballer (Feb 2, 2015)

Thanks for the info.  <Sound of portsnap hitting the rim of the trash can and bouncing in>


----------

